# GNTM-Sammlung gesucht!



## Geldsammler (9 Mai 2009)

Könnte vielleicht jemand eine Sammlung der GNTM-Kandidatinnen Sara und Marie machen?
Ich würde mich echt freuen!


----------



## Celair (5 Juni 2009)

ich bin ebenfalls auf der suche.... hat denn keiner was?


----------



## Scofield (5 Juni 2009)

ja Sara wäre echt Toll!


----------

